# Stowe, VT - Fisher Stainless Xtreme V Problems



## AnthonyM (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi everyone, I just recently joined this site because I had some questions that I thought some of you experts could answer a question I have. So my friend has a business that does junk hauls and he got paid to take away a bunch of stuff for this guy. The guy also had a f-350 stored inside setup for an 8.5 stainless xtreme v. My friend paid the guy for the truck and plow and the plow is sitting in his driveway and he put the 350 into his fleet. Long story short the guy my friend purchased the plow from made the decision to buy a nice plow but soon decided it was to much work to plow his driveway so the plow had very little use. Now my friend is offering me the plow for 3k as he knows we currently have a yellow xtreme v. We went to his house and hooked up to the plow and it seems that it has limited movement control. The plow raises slowly and the wings do not completely fold into scoop mode. Everything seemed slow. We went to a shop that works on fishers and they said that if the plow was stored in the bed of a truck it was most likely stored on the blade which most likely caused the hydraulic fluid to leak out of the vent so I purchased a jug of hydraulic fluid. I was wondering if anybody on here could guide me through the process of adding more hydraulic fluid to the plow to see if that is all that is wrong with it. 

Thanks


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Put the plow in float, push the lift piston all the way down. There is a reservoir can with a square pipe plug, add the fluid there.


----------



## AnthonyM (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank you, I will give it a try. My local shop said 3k was expensive and that I should just buy one from them for 6500


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

How old is this plow? And if you have to buy the truck side parts, that will add so to about 1800.00. if the plow is perfect and works correctly, maybe three, but if it doesn't work, my opinion, price needs to drop.


----------



## AnthonyM (Nov 16, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> How old is this plow? And if you have to buy the truck side parts, that will add so to about 1800.00. if the plow is perfect and works correctly, maybe three, but if it doesn't work, my opinion, price needs to drop.


The plow is a 2016, we already own a fisher Xtreme v so we have the truck side parts. The plow comes with the controller and it was supposedly used once or twice then put in the bed if a 350 and left their till this spring.


----------

